# Guild Starfire IV reissue Newark Collection



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Has anyone had a chance to try one of these? Body is mahogany laminate, pickups are low output humbuckers unique to Guild. Fretboard is a 9.5" Radius, 6105 frets. Street price is around $1079.00 MIK. 

http://www.guildguitars.com/instruments/details/?partno=3792100866











I like the specs, the fretboard radius, frets, the body material, low output pup. I'd like to try one of these out.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

I had a starfire 4 from (I think) the early nineties. It was a really nice guitar, at that time I was trading for the sake of trading.
Wish I had it back.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice!

I thought that the Guilds were being built at the old Hamer factory?
Are they still building those and these are the offshore offering?
I like it!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There are two series of new electrics: The American Patriarch Series - made in the USA (really pricey) 

http://www.guildguitars.com/instruments/?gtype=electrics&series=American+Patriarch™+Series

And the Newark Street Collection - Made in Korea 

http://www.guildguitars.com/instruments/?gtype=electrics&series=Newark+St.™+Collection



sulphur said:


> Nice!
> 
> I thought that the Guilds were being built at the old Hamer factory?
> Are they still building those and these are the offshore offering?
> I like it!


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

I like the look of that. Ditch the weird tailpiece and throw on a Bigsby and that thing could look killer.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Prosonic said:


> I like the look of that. Ditch the weird tailpiece and throw on a Bigsby and that thing could look killer.


They have a Starfire III - full hollow body thinline, single cut that has a bigsby


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I rather like the tone in this demo of the Starfire IV 

[video=youtube;Fozf7RTmTr0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fozf7RTmTr0[/video]


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Does FMIC still own Guild?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Roryfan said:


> Does FMIC still own Guild?


Yes. Note the fretboard/fret specs. 6105 frets and a 9.5"r. Fortunately I like that combo.

Other than that, they seemed to have let the Guild division go do this on their own. 

One advantage of Fender Ownership is that August is Fender Month and the 6 mo. 0% financing should apply if one is interested.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

GUInessTARS said:


> I had a starfire 4 from (I think) the early nineties. It was a really nice guitar, at that time I was trading for the sake of trading.
> Wish I had it back.


I believe your guitar was a Westerly Guild Starfire, Made in Westerly R.I. Those models I believe were more 335 like with maple laminate bodies and full humbuckers. Correct me if I'm wrong. Good guitars I've heard. It was around late 1995 +/- that they were bought by Fender.


----------



## bluesguitar1972 (Jul 16, 2011)

I'll be interested to see these. Some nice Guilds out there. Shame there wasn't some mid range with the pricing from the US made guitars (yes, the US ones are infact made in the Hamer factory - shame Fender won't make Hamers there too).


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Finally found a review from someone who had played this thing on the Sweetwater Site. Again, you don't know if this was written by someone with an agenda to promote the instrument or not.



> [h=4]top quality guitar[/h] *by Jason from toronto
> * May 11, 2013
> _Music Background: playing guitar for 15 years_
> I have always had an obsession with the guild starfire iv. I think it looks great and is a nice alternative for a 335. When I heard that Guild is starting the model again, I was excited, but hesitant.
> ...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Found one online at Tundra Music. Since that place is only a 15 minute walk from where I live, I may wander down there to see if it is actually hanging on the wall. Just for a demo. If I do *really* like it, I am more likely to consider getting it a L&M when Fender month comes along and I can finance half for 6 mo. @ 0%

http://www.tundramusic.com/guild-starfire-iv-ch-w-c/


----------



## gevans378 (Oct 12, 2006)

I just ordered the Starfire III. My local store has the Starfire IV but I wanted one with a bigsby. If the IV is any indication, I'm going to really like the pickups on the III. Will post a review once its in.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

For anyone who follows this sort of thing, Guild is apparently no longer a subsidiary of Fender. It was sold last year to Cordoba.

I'm thinking this is a good thing for Guild, or may be. I don't think Fender knew how to manage the electrics line... in any case, it marketed them poorly.

It's an uphill battle in a crowded market, but Guild looks like it's trying to whip up some enthusiasm for their stuff. Hopefully this year's S100 Polara beats the intial Newark Series Reissue - primarily because the pickups are closer to the original 70s specs. It also comes in black, as opposed to the transparent cherry only from the first Newark line.

It's a great name with a rich history. I'm hoping they get some traction. Their acoustics have always been attractive options.


----------

